# DREMEL TOOL ATTACHMENTS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Fellow Train Dudes.


What attachments do you have for your Dremel tool?

Which to you use the most?

I also want to know what grinding stones do the best? 

What is the Hardest thing to grind?

What cutters work the best? 

What is the hardest to cut?

Or What is your favorite similar type tool?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the metal Diamond impregnated cut-off wheels -- tiny bits of diamond attached (via nickel electroplating) to a metal disk. I also have a couple of barrel type bits with diamond grit.

And I like the ball shaped carving bits. I used a 1/32" diameter ball to remove a brass bolt that had broken off inside a soft metal casting. Tedious, but it worked!

Beside an old corded Dremel brand MotoTool, I also have a Black & Decker brand battery powered version. I like it for its portability, but the batteries (Versa-Pak) are expensive and the tool drains them rather quickly. For short, quick (5 to 10 minutes) jobs, this thing can't be beat, but for something that might take an hour (or more), I get the extension cord and the old corded Dremmel. It is also VERY noisy, like bad bearings! (I have two of these and they are both noisy the same way.)

The "Flex-shaft" for the corded tool kind'a works, but the shaft cannot be bent very far without causing a LOT of heat! I melted the sheathing on it, once! I have to hang the tool very high and keep the working end almost vertical (pointing down) to keep the shaft from binding and getting hot. Trying to pull the shaft horizontally to remove droops makes it hard to direct the tool head where I want it to work. Mounting the tool low and holding the shaft up just doesn't work at all... too hard to keep the shaft from bending/drooping.

I have the 90-deg elbow attachment for the corded tool and it works, but is quite noisy. Unfortunately, it won't attach to the Flex-Shaft to make it easier to work with.

I have found the sanding drums to be quite effective removing some types of material... but I can never remember which materials they work well with and which ones just destroy the sandpaper. I try one and if it works, then okay, but if the sandpaper drum disintegrates/flies off, then I switch to a diamond barrel or a carving bit.

I have a drill press attachment that just doesn't work well at all... too hard to keep the Dremel bit parallel to the drilling direction. Either the bit breaks or the hole is oblong.

I have a router attachement that kind of works. It holds the Dremel tool vertical in a device that allows it to be used like a plunge router. I used it to route parallel 1/8-inch grooves in an Oak board and it took forever, even cutting in only 1/32-inch deep passes trying to get down 1/4-inch. It also allowed the bit to wander too much to get straight and true grooves. Move it left to right and the bit bent one way and move it right to left and the bit wandered the other way. Might have worked better in something not quite as hard as Oak!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like using the drill chuck attachment so I don't have to bother with collets and wrenches. That cut off disc that is fiber made is LOTS better than the little stone discs.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the battery version, like said above the battery drains quickly. Would like it better if it was corded!! I pretty much use the sanding drum, and the flat discs for grinding cutting, and polishing down plastic. I have used the cutting wheel but didn't work so good on an Aristo Evans boxcar, i was removing the roof on. Quit about 3 inches in along the top. Regal


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fiber cut off disc's work the best.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

My advice is forget the "attachments" since most don't work all that well, replace the collets with the drill chuck for most work, and use a separate speed controller like a variac since the dremel speed controller isn't the greatest. Another great addition is a momentary foot switch. 

Cheers, 

Jack


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John: By far, the best cutting tool for the Dremel is the abrasive cut off wheel. The thin wheels that come in a tube of 20. They cut anything. In fact, I use them to "pre-shape" high speed steel lathe tools before going to the regular grinder. If you have to cut metal they are the greatest. I even use them on non-ferrous, even tho they are not intended for that.

I have the router attachment. It is a good design, executed poorly. Not very stout. If they beefed up the thicknesses to make it stiff, it would be a good attachment. 

Also have the right angle attachment that has come in handy once in a while. Get it only when you need it. It takes a lot of power from the motor to turn it. A cordless Dremel would only go a minute or two before draining the battery.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got the Dremel Stylus, I don't think they make it anymore but it is GREAT! Battery holds up for a LONG time, good speed control also. It's the one with a pistol grip, not the long thing. I have the older/straight battery one and it is okay for minor stuff and small drilling.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a foot switch. Allows me to start and stop the Dremel while reposition working without taking my hands off of things.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I use the drill press the most as it has saved me many many tiny bits from breaking while hand-holding. I have a "grouting"? attachment that I've never yet played with, but probably should at some point.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the ball bearing variable speed corded model and I am quite happy with it though I do wish someone made one about 25% larger with twice the power. I probably use the chainsaw sharpening attachment the most making that my favorite by default ( the attachment, the chainsaw is another story). Second in line would be the fiber cutoff wheels which are very handy though fragile. If you are careful not to push them into the work too hard or put a side load on them they do hold up reasonably well. Beyond very rough stock removal or gouging I never had much luck with the router bitts as they bite into the wood and are hard to control, same for the saw blade. For me the best attachment would be a bench mount that would allow you to clamp the tool down and manipulate the workpiece by hand. I may look into using the head of my Dremel drill press for that someday. I have never had a cordless tool but within their limitations (they are easy to overwork and burn out) the corded tools are very versatile and convenient.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like that black fiber cutoff wheel. It's in mine most of the time. It says "DREMEL REINFORCED." I've actually worn one down to a noticeably smaller diameter without exploding it. I don't do anything heavy with it, but it's handy for cutting off pieces of brass and sometimes roughing up or cleaning. I have used the sanding drums in it, way back when I was in model airplanes 30mumble years ago. Now days, I like sanding drums in the drill 'cause it turns them slower. 

For electronics, I use surface mount parts and avoid drilling PC boards


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all, 
I don't know which model of corded/cordless Dremel tools you may have, but the latest in both types are a very large step above the older tools. In the corded category, the Dremel 4000 is the top tool, and has all the power one should need for our types of hobby projects. A great feature is that there is a separate on/off switch so that once your speed is set, you don't need to rotate the variable speed control each time you turn on the tool. 
In the cordless category the brand new 8200 is tops. Lots more powerful than the previous 8000 model, and it also has the separate on/off switch feature. I use the cordless most all of the time, and it is a long time between battery charges. Oh and I am also one who uses the chuck verses collets, BUT be sure you use the collet system when doing heavy or high speed work! I would be lost without my Dremel tools. 
George


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several Dremel tools. Starting with two older models that came from my grandfather and my mother respectively. and were both older models. I literally burned one out and sent it in fro repair. It was old enough they could not repair it and sent me a new one for a nominal fee. I loaned the other one out and never saw it again. I borke the replaced one and asked fro a replacement for Christmas one year. I recieved two. One from my in-laws and oen from my mother. I then took the old one apart and foudn that there was a plastic splined coupling that was easily replaced between the motor proper and the shaft that drive the collets or the chuck. Called Dremel and for 99 cents they sent me a new one (cost them $3.75 to ship it to me and they did not charge me shipping). Since then the loaned one came back! So now I've got 4 Dremels of 3 vintages! Even the two newer ones are not the same model. Most of them have the chuck instead of the collets. As a Dremel direct customer I believe I recieved a free quick change fiber cutoff tool and one disk that turned out to be pretty slick over the odl screw type ones! One of my Dremels that lives in! One of the newer sets came with the Lawnmower blade sharpener which worked well BUT the bit was worn down pretty quickly doing one set of blades. It also has the grout tool which I too should use sometime soon. I purchased a drill rpess attachment for one of the older ones but it was so much inherent slop in it that it's basically useless. I also purchased the parts to a router base for one on clearance when our local Sears went out of business. I've not used that yet. I too find that the sanding drums run too fast for the work I do and can never figure out which grinding bits to use for which material except by trial and error. Mostly error. At this point in my life I cannot imagine NOT having a Dremel tool for everyday uses around the house. 

Chas


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the right angle drive attachment to be very useful and once installed I never took it off. Makes cutting rail much easier with the abrasive disks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the right angle drive attachment to be very useful and once installed I never took it off. Makes cutting rail much easier with the abrasive disks.


----------

